# Lead free is hurting my pocket



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

had to buy a few 3/4 sweat ballvalves today.... 35 bucks a pop.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

That seems a little steep. That would mark up to about 50 bucks.

I hav'nt paid attention to if the ones I'm buying are lead-free or not. They certainly don't cost that much.

With the rise is brass prices, I've started using SS nipples for everything. Sounds like I may be using SS ball valves with copper male adapters.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

He got ripped off by someone , I can buy the lead free for 3/4" sweat ballvalve for 15 bucks


Here's a place online that has them at a fair price also

plumbingsupply.com/valves.html


----------



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

That sounds like Ferguson pricing to me. My lead free 3/4" sweat ball valves cost just over eight bucks a piece. I'd find a better place to get them.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Nevada Plumber said:


> That sounds like Ferguson pricing to me. My lead free 3/4" sweat ball valves cost just over eight bucks a piece. I'd find a better place to get them.


What brand you buying for that much, I know the nibco china valves are that much.


----------



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

I get them from Wolverine Brass. It is the same price I would pay at my local store but I have my name and number on the shut off valves from Wolverine.


Edit : I just checked my last invoice from them. I bought a bunch of valves when they were on sale last so the normal price is a little higher.


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

younger-plumber said:


> had to buy a few 3/4 sweat ballvalves today.... 35 bucks a pop.


So, a NSF 61 Approved, 3/4 sweat, ball valve ran you $35? I buy them all day long for $8.50

What is _*your*_ definition of 'lead free'?


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I get mine from WB, but I did'nt pay attention and see if they had switched to lead free.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

I had one of their local guys come by the shop a couple months ago , I might need to check their prices again . When I order Jomar valves ,I'm ordering 500 at a time of 1/2, 3/4 and 1 inch .I might be able to get a pretty good price from wolverine .


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I like their ball valves. 

The only things I get from Wolverine these days are ball valves and the Big Orange flappers.


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

PlungerJockey said:


> I get mine from WB, but I did'nt pay attention and see if they had switched to lead free.


The lead free ones have NL at true end of the part number. Eventually that's all they'll carry. Not much higher. I've made the switch a long time ago. 

OP just adjust your pricing and it'll be the customers pocket hurting, not yours.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

i buy all my material from a local longley supply. ferguson has about the same pricing... the old ones were half that price. the valves even look different. ill snap a pic in the a.m and post it. im gonna start ordering my truck stock online. i cant make any money with crazy prices like that...sure dont wanna pass that along to my customer either...


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

how much are you guys paying for the ball valves from w/b with the specialized names on them, i like that idea


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Nevada Plumber said:


> That sounds like Ferguson pricing to me. My lead free 3/4" sweat ball valves cost just over eight bucks a piece. I'd find a better place to get them.


True that. There Sloan flush valves were like $200.00. Blackman supply was half that.


----------

